# Doxycycline/Tylan Powder turning black when the loft is too hot



## osmany89 (Aug 31, 2012)

hi all, yesterday when i put Doxycycline/Tylan Powder in the water it turned to a yellow color, but today when i came back from work the water was almost black. Has anyone of you experience something like that? I think it is because of the heat, it was almost a 100 degrees here today.. 
ty


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

osmany89 said:


> hi all, yesterday when i put Doxycycline/Tylan Powder in the water it turned to a yellow color, but today when i came back from work the water was almost black. Has anyone of you experience something like that? I think it is because of the heat, it was almost a 100 degrees here today..
> ty


Why do you add it to the water in the first place ? are your birds sick ?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

You need to mix it every morning and do a new mix in the evening so its always fresh. And dont forget to remove the grits and charcoal.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Why do you add it to the water in the first place ? are your birds sick ?


That's usually the reason people use medicines on their pigeons, Or if they are racing it could be used as a preventative. Most racers use it as a preventative measure to kill any bugs that may be in a sub-clinical state, I do not but lots do.


----------



## osmany89 (Aug 31, 2012)

pigeon is fun said:


> You need to mix it every morning and do a new mix in the evening so its always fresh. And dont forget to remove the grits and charcoal.


Thank you sir


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> That's usually the reason people use medicines on their pigeons, Or if they are racing it could be used as a preventative. Most racers use it as a preventative measure to kill any bugs that may be in a sub-clinical state, I do not but lots do.


That is precisely why I was asking, since the o/p did not mention the reason.
Antibiotics should NEVER be used as a prevention as doing so can build up an immunity to them when they ARE required to treat.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

osmany89 said:


> Thank you sir


welcome. dont do premix. dont make too much because you gonna mix a new one in the evening so you can save your medicine supply.


----------



## osmany89 (Aug 31, 2012)

Quazar said:


> Why do you add it to the water in the first place ? are your birds sick ?


yes Quazar, My birds are sneezing and scratching their heads, so veterinarian recommended Doxycycline / Tylan.
thank you.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> That is precisely why I was asking, since the o/p did not mention the reason.
> Antibiotics should NEVER be used as a prevention as doing so can build up an immunity to them when they ARE required to treat.


Like I said, I don't, Some do. That OP'er was not asking for opinions on whether or not to treat though were they so lets leave it there.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Like I said, I don't, Some do. That OP'er was not asking for opinions on whether or not to treat though were they so lets leave it there.


You will also notice that it was also the posters FIRST post on the board, so we do not know at that point if he knew this or not.
From HIS reply, and recommendation of a vet, I accept that he does.
Incidently, its not an opinion, its a FACT.
Maybe its about time you learned to stop trying to be a smart ass and looked at the wider side of things.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

It turns brown because there is calcium in the water.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

outcold00 said:


> It turns brown because there is calcium in the water.


Thats actually a very good point !!!
Calcium or grit sould not be used with "cyclines" as it binds to the calcium and is less effective.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

outcold00 said:


> It turns brown because there is calcium in the water.
> 
> 
> Quazar said:
> ...


So, if your usual water supply is "hard" (usually = lots of calcium) do you need to soften the water or use bottled water to mix the "cyclines?" 

I've never used the "cyclines" in the drinking water, only for individual dosing, and the doxycycline I've used is a brown liquid. I generally administer it via "bread pills."


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Quazar said:


> You will also notice that it was also the posters FIRST post on the board, so we do not know at that point if he knew this or not.
> From HIS reply, and recommendation of a vet, I accept that he does.
> Incidently, its not an opinion, its a FACT.
> Maybe its about time you learned to stop trying to be a smart ass and looked at the wider side of things.


PEACE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

As said earlier....You have to make a fresh batch every 12 hours, and make sure there is no calcium or it is ineffective.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh and another piece of advise.....Don't put medicated water in metal or aluminum dishes. Some medications will react to the metal (ronidazole for one) and turn black.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats a good point Msfreebird.


----------



## Avo (5 mo ago)

So should it turn a black color then after a while an are the birds ok to drink it 🤔


----------

